# Golden Retriever Puppies for sale $300



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

As my husband came through the small town next to ours, he saw the sign in the front yard of a place that is a real dump. Sign is crudely painted on a sheet of plywood.

I feel I want to go see them, ask questions and then take one home. I've given a lot of thought to a rescue, why not a newborn. I have the money for the vet bills.

I am so disgusted because these puppies will sell to God knows who. You know the owners just want the money and don't care what happens to the puppies. At least with us one of them would get a good home.

Would you ever consider rescuing a 'pre' rescue?


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

You know it is a 2 edged sward in many ways. Yes you are helping the pup and I am all for that. Thing that I always have to think about is do I want to encorage them to keep breeding for the $$. You know that even "IF" the pups are AKC reg the parents have no health clearances. Now keep in mind that I feel clearance are important but just ONE peice of the who picture. I will and have purchased pups whos parents do not have all their clearances but it was a special deal and would not pay a great deal for a pup whos parents did not have their clearances.

It really comes down to how you feel about supporting a BYB. I for one come from a differnt background and look at things a bit differnt them most dog people so what I would do and what some will do are 2 very differnt things.

Heidi


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww....maybe u can get them all.....and the mama and daddy!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that is a real dilema! On the one hand you don't want to support back yard breeders on the other hand you hate to see pups that will end up in rescue or worse chained in someones back yard. Might be worth a trip just to see what kind of operation they are running.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a hard question, but the answer for me is yes. Simply because they are here and born already. By getting one, you really can consider it a rescue. At least you KNOW one puppy will have a good life. 

That is how we got Murphy. Someone told us of a bad place selling older Golden puppies. We would not pay what they were asking. Because the living conditions were deplorable, we honestly felt we were saving one poor soul.

Others will argue that you are supporting these breeders, but in reality we all know they will not stop. I did not feel I was supporting a bad breeder by taking Murphy, I felt like I was rescuing him from a truly terrible environment. One way or another Murphy would have ended up somewhere. At least I know he ended up in a very good place.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> That is a hard question, but the answer for me is yes. Simply because they are here and born already. By getting one, you really can consider it a rescue. At least you KNOW one puppy will have a good life.
> 
> That is how we got Murphy. Someone told us of a bad place selling older Golden puppies. We would not pay what they were asking. Because the living conditions were deplorable, we honestly felt we were saving one poor soul.
> 
> Others will argue that you are supporting these breeders, but in reality we all know they will not stop. I did not feel I was supporting a bad breeder by taking Murphy, I felt like I was rescuing him from a truly terrible environment. One way or another Murphy would have ended up somewhere. At least I know he ended up in a very good place.


 
Absolutely....This is definately a rescue....


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

It crossed my mind to buy the whole lot of 'em but that WOULD really encourage them.

My feeling is that all the puppies will sell so they will be encouraged and they'll probably get inquiries after all the puppies are gone which will encourage them to breed again on the next heat.

I don't believe there's anyway to stop this kind of breeding and I don't think people like this want to be educated on how to breed quality dogs even to make more money.

I have a huge concern for Penny. I'm sure she would take any puppy as her own and then what if serious problems develop? We all know how our dogs grieve and miss their buds. Plus I already have posted that I have my hands full with her so getting another one would be on the side of insanity. Plus, Penny is absolutely healthy and always has been. I had to make homemade dog food for our Polly for 8 years. It was a labor of love for our angel, but I wouldn't knowingly go into that possibility again.

It just makes me so darn mad that these innocent little cuties (am I'm sure they're cute as can be, what Golden puppy isn't?) could be headed for a life of ill health and abuse. I'm praying that only good people with loving homes take them.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

go look at the place and the puppies
we did a rescue of pups from just the same thing, 
a sign in the yard, place was a shambles, garbage everywhere
pups dad had hips and elbows,
they were asking 300, had three left made a deal for
all of them ($450), so as not to encourage more
breeding. did vetting, and found them great pet homes
where we knew they would have a great life and not end up a rescue.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

That is just it. It may or may not be a rescue and even if you did say go and resceu an older Golden you will still have the chances of getting health problems down the road just the same you can with these pups and at this price there is little differnce there between what a rescue will charge and what you will pay there. Thing is that if these pups are younge enough you hopefully will not have behavior problems like you might get with an older rescue.

Then again we may all be presently surpised to find out that these poeple take better care of their animals then their home may sujest. I know there is a really run down home on my way up to Blissfield which we drive offten b/c that is where my family is from. Anyway this place is so bad that you wonder how anyone could live there. It is an old run down farm house. 

Anyway we I go buy there is sometimes a couple of dogs on the front porch. They keep them tied when they are out so they will not get into the road. When it is cold they have a blanket on the small dog to help keep him warm and you can tell these dogs are well cared for. Just good looking happy dogs.

Heidi


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

When we lost our dear Jenny 1yr 1/2 ago, we were desperate to get another pup fast. Holly was sooo sad and wasn't eating. We first contacted Holly's breeder. No current litters. Looked in the local paper. There were about 4 ads for AKC puppies. We drove 45 minutes to the first potential pup. The house was in poor shape......grass higher than 10 inches. The nastiest/dirtiest couple answered the door. The poor mom was in a dark corner laying low. The sire was so old and could barely stand or walk. They brought in a male from another room and told us he was from a previous litter.(my husband told me later....he had to be the sire) These dogs were not happy The pups were on a flea infested back porch and were 9 weeks old. When I asked if they had their shots/wormed.......the guy replied....."oh, we let the new owners do that". The feeling of excitement of getting a new puppy turned so sour so fast with this situation. I told them we were still looking. They saw my husbands submarine hat and told us they "give a Military discount".......I just couldn't do it. When I relayed the story to my vet, she said "By purchasing a puppy from them, you are perpetuating the problem. As long as there is a buyer, they will continue to breed."

So my advice would be....give them your number and let them know you will take a puppy should they not be able to sell them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

A rescue is a rescue is a rescue.......regardless of age. Who knows, perhaps once you start to talk to them and open up dialogue the subject of rescuing will be brought up. Perhaps during those talks something you say encourages them to not breed irresponsibly and leads to you saving future litters of rescue. I'm a big believer in "ripples in life" and how one action can affect future actions.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you feel you are ready for another puppy then you are rescuing one of the puppies from a bad situation. Maybe when you go over there you will have a better idea if they are overbreeding or just had an accidental breeding. We have all heard of that happening. Also you would be able to check mom and dad and ask a bunch of questions. Also if you do take one you can do a little educating to them. 
Whatever you decide good luck!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Heck....buy one for me, too..... We'll rescue another one...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I would do what everyone is telling you, can see them, educate them and who knows YOU may save a life down the road...I would also contact any Golden Rescues in your area and tell them of these people, maybe they can help them as well...


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

It is a difficult situation with many different viewpoints, but I would go rescue a puppy if I were thinking about a rescue anyway. I would consider it an "early" rescue. It wouldn't matter to me if it would seem to be encouraging the BYBreeding because the puppies are already here and if I could save even just one from a bad situation, I would rather do that then not help one just to prove a point about NOT encouraging the breeding. My heart always goes out to the puppies.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Heck....buy one for me, too..... We'll rescue another one...


Careful Rick, you remember what happened last time you made a comment like that.... :uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Careful Rick, you remember what happened last time you made a comment like that.... :uhoh:


You want one too?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you're in the financial position, buy a puppy, or all the puppies, and buy the mom too. Have her spayed and you will have at least stopped that female from having more litters. Then contact a rescue and ask if they would place them if you fostered them until they were adopted.

I think you have the right idea too, getting one of these will prevent that one from ending up in a shelter and/or rescue, or worse in the near future. I'd do it if I was ready for a puppy. Because you know the chances of that litter of puppies ending up needing rescue in the future is pretty good.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wont hurt you to go look at them...... My Maggie hates puppies.... she has nothing to do with them until there 5 months old... so if you get one it could go either way..... Penny could love it.... or be like Maggie..... I would get a boy tho.....


----------

